# Hind leg smoking rocky mtn sheep



## okiecat (Nov 11, 2013)

This is my first sheep of any kind.  Looking at the great pics of those posted.   I think i need to cook mine a little more, my wife will not eat it red or bloody.  Ive got it on the smoker at 225 and its been on 4 hrs.   The temp probe is showing 140.  How high can i go with out ruining it, drying out or what ever!?.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

160 is the max id go.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

I will happily eat it bloody!!!! And I'd love to see photos!!! Sounds delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------

